

Switching to open office plan killed more than productivity - fffrad
http://idiallo.com/blog/open-plan-office-design-fail

======
frostmatthew
It's amazing how many people are in favor of open office plans given the
countless stories and (more importantly) studies that repeatedly show they are
not beneficial ( _especially_ for developers).

~~~
fffrad
The problem is, if you disagree you are viewed as the anti social.

